

Amazon Bought Liquavista - Color Kindle to Follow? - vabmit
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2013/05/13/confirmed-amazon-bought-liquavista-color-kindle-to-follow/

======
phaet0n
The source link is [1], earlier sale negotiations [2].

I hope Amazon manages to aggressively commercialize this technology.

Ever since seeing development prototypes in videos I've been smitten. [3]

[1] [http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2013/05/13/confirmed-
amazo...](http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2013/05/13/confirmed-amazon-
bought-liquavista-color-kindle-to-follow/)

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5422937>

[3] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf1GjCaYzYg>

